# Newbie in the North West with a Transit Jumbo conversion



## mistericeman (Jul 23, 2016)

After hiding in the shadows for some time I thought it was about time to say hello,

We have finally realised a small dream of ours for some time and bought a Extra long wheelbase hi top transit to turn into a camper (to be fair it was already fitted out as a camper after an early life as a welfare bus for Balfour Beatty). 

After a long long spell of camping under canvas (I started early as a 2 year old with mum and dad at Shell island in North Wales in 1968 and have been back there almost every year since) camping all over the country including a couple of wild camping trips up the West coast of Scotland and the islands) However the lure of a camper has been there for some time and has at last been realised ...we considered a C class etc but came to the conclusion that it would prevent us getting to some of the smaller quieter locations we prefer ....the inside has been stripped out and were in the process of refitting it with a raised large double bed fixed over half luggage/storage space and half sleeping accommodation for our 5 dogs.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 29, 2016)

Managed to fit a bit more time in in the transit around work.... 
hatches cut and hinged along with dog grills in  catches on and starting to stick some laminate down just to tidy it up a bit. 

Sadly woodwork isn't my strong point.... should have listened harder at school lol.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper: look forward to more photos


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello and :welcome:

Vans looking good, I like the dog kennel under the bed idea. There's some really clever folk on here if you have any how to questions but you look like you know what your doing.

Oh and you have an awning rail fitted too, very nice.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi Enjoy the project and then using the van to the full.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks guys... I'm not sure I'd rate myself as knowing what I was doing, but I'm getting there slowly. 
Perhaps it helped as a lot of the donkey work was already done (ex balfour beatty mess bus, so already insulated and fitted with split charge and eberspacher d2) 
the worst bit really was finishing off stripping the previous owners (he had already removed any appliances and some of the cabinets) work to allow, us to build it how it worked for us. 

The fiamma awning was an eBay win at just over £100 and looks like it's going to be value for money 





Hoping to head to Anglesey later today IF I can finish the last bits off to make it vaguely use able thinking of looking for somewhere nice and quiet and out of the way where we can hide away  Penmon area perhaps?


----------



## caledonia (Jul 30, 2016)

Watch where you empty that container of pi55. Lol. Nice job mate, it's looking good.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 30, 2016)

I'll just lob it out of the window like truck drivers do lol.... 

Actually I've emptied it into the tank now... bloke I bought it off threw it in for luck.


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 30, 2016)

Nice looking Landy and trailer parked behind you, is it yours?


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 30, 2016)

AuldTam said:


> Nice looking Landy and trailer parked behind you, is it yours?



One of ours yes.... (we've 5 between myself and the Mrs 











and a couple of the others...


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## The jedi knight (Aug 3, 2016)

hello and welcome fellow jumbo owner I also have same van that I converted to a motor home


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 3, 2016)

That's very smart chap... what engines in yours?


----------



## Beemer (Aug 3, 2016)

Welcome to the forum 
A nice big van... quite like the window inside the rear doors.. a good idea, and perhaps improves against draughts in the winter.
It is a shame that there is not enough room to sleep across the van at the back... or is there?


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 3, 2016)

Beemer said:


> Welcome to the forum
> A nice big van... quite like the window inside the rear doors.. a good idea, and perhaps improves against draughts in the winter.
> It is a shame that there is not enough room to sleep across the van at the back... or is there?



It's just a tad to short to allow we've my short 5'8 to sleep sideways due to the taper of fee sides though there is a degree of insulation in there 
To be honest it wasn't a great compromise for us as we wanted  the dog pod underneath anyway.


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 3, 2016)

Proper job welcome nice conversion,but beef up your security,my Transit based motorhome was stolen 2 months ago.I have been informed it was a 'professional' targeted theft. I am also in the North West so the thieves may also be around the area.


----------



## The jedi knight (Aug 4, 2016)

mistericeman said:


> That's very smart chap... what engines in yours?


the 
mines the 2.4 145ps 6speed just had it terracleaed and remapped so flys with better mpg


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 4, 2016)

Ahhhh that will be somewhat more pleasant to drive than our 90 then... 
In fairness the 90 isn't bad just a, bit 'short legged' on the motorway lacking the 6th gear.


----------

